
'Codea'-Created 'Cargo-Bot' Made on the iPad, Hits the App Store - shawndumas
http://toucharcade.com/2012/04/23/codea-created-cargo-bot-hits-the-app-store/
======
shawndumas
"Cargo-Bot was developed by Rui Viana using Codea. After creating an initial
prototype he spent several months polishing and perfecting his design. The
completed Codea project was then imported into the Codea Xcode Template (to be
released soon) and published as a native iPad application." --
<http://twolivesleft.com/CargoBot/>

